# Sunday's Show and Tell. ....1/11/15



## jd56 (Jan 11, 2015)

2nd week of 2015 has passed. Pretty daggum cold here on the eastcoast.  I for one can't keep my shop warm enough to work on my projects. So I spent time trying to find new ones....but, no luck for me this past week.
How about you folks?

Let's see what classics you have found from this past week whether,  it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! !

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 11, 2015)

Got this 1896 lamp and bracket...


----------



## catfish (Jan 11, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Got this 1896 lamp and bracket...




Nice lamp.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 11, 2015)

Got this speedometer coming from fellow caber Mark Strong. Any ideas on polishing or replacing the lens?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 11, 2015)

I found this tank didnt know what it was or belonged  to. Did some research turned out to be a pacemaker tank with no lights in just without!


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 11, 2015)

Very cold!  But I still made 2 separate 3 hour trips for these two beauts....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Got this 1896 lamp and bracket...




I love lamp.....I love lamp.:o


----------



## slick (Jan 11, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> I found this tank didnt know what it was or belonged  to. Did some research turned out to be a pacemaker tank with no lights in just without!
> View attachment 190299View attachment 190300View attachment 190299View attachment 190300





I need this tank for my pacemaker sitting here. Please! Thats all it needs. I even have aluminum fenders for it.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 11, 2015)

Lets marry this tank to Slick's Pacemaker! I now pronounce you tank to bike. You may kiss the ride.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 11, 2015)

So how do you just find a pacemaker tank loose like that?
Was it under your rug or between the sofa cushions?
Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 11, 2015)

If you have aluminum fenders, you are looking for a lit tank, but I still give my blessing to start dating.
Chris


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 11, 2015)

You find it in piles like this.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 11, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> So how do you just find a pacemaker tank loose like that?
> Was it under your rug or between the sofa cushions?
> Chris




I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you it's sweet and it mounts to the fork. Found in a mall for 35.00 I just about passed out never happens in a mall. Neat tank lots of wants on that one.


----------



## catfish (Jan 11, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> I found this tank didnt know what it was or belonged  to. Did some research turned out to be a pacemaker tank with no lights in just without!
> View attachment 190299View attachment 190300View attachment 190299View attachment 190300




Nice original paint!


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 11, 2015)

Another black Corvette and another pink Starlet for me, Nick bought a 41 CWC tall frame tank, fork, frame....
We have our whole lower level devoted to bikes, so the work continues even with snow and -35 degree windchill.
Unfortunately no riding tho' 

Darcie


----------



## jd56 (Jan 11, 2015)

Again, already another frigid week that produces some killer finds.

And George, WHATTTT! 
A Pacemaker tank? 





I think I mentioned before that I won't be roaming your backyard for bikes but, would still be willing to pay good money for your rolodex, or at least the "B" section with all listings that say
 " Bike Finds Contacts".....[emoji12] 

I will say that the challenge to start a build around the hardest to find key part of a bike would be frustrating for me. Patience is the key.....good luck with the build. 

Wow!! Nice find!

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 11, 2015)

I picked up another really nice long spring seat on Ebay. Can't wait to mount it.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 11, 2015)

catfish said:


> Nice original paint!




No kiddin!!!:eek:


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 11, 2015)

That tank is amazing! I got some appropriate man cave decor!


----------



## slick (Jan 11, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Lets marry this tank to Slick's Pacemaker! I now pronounce you tank to bike. You may kiss the ride.




I know, right! I was going to do the bike all black with the aluminum fenders, chrome rack and guard like another one i have seen on here. The tank could stay original paint and i can patina the frame to match.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 11, 2015)

*Pacemaker*

You think thats bad. Im waiting for a guy to sell one of his Pacemakers. He has multiple. He needs to find a tank for one of them before he sells me the complete one. A lit tank.


----------



## rickyd (Jan 11, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## oskisan (Jan 11, 2015)

Not again.... you already beat me to the shelby this morning! I didnt know you were working on a pacemaker too.

Ken




slick said:


> I need this tank for my pacemaker sitting here. Please! Thats all it needs. I even have aluminum fenders for it.


----------



## slick (Jan 11, 2015)

oskisan said:


> Not again.... you already beat me to the shelby this morning! I didnt know you were working on a pacemaker too.
> 
> Ken






Im not working on it. Just need a steel tank snd saw this pop up. Either lit tank or not. Doesn't matter. I know a guy with another pacemaker tank that doesn't even own the bike or parts to one that refuses to sell it. 

Shouldn't the same rule apply as some of you think about parting girls bikes? Some say parting a girls bike completes boys, but shouldn't selling parts you don't have the bike for fall in the same category??????


----------



## vincev (Jan 11, 2015)

Picked up this bay window Vw bus this afternoon.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 11, 2015)

Deluxed out C-Model


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 11, 2015)

Awesome buy Vince on the vw bus. But i must say you should buy my Westfield bicycle that has all the same colors as your bus which i find very funny indeed!


----------



## Iverider (Jan 11, 2015)

vincev said:


> Picked up this bay window Vw bus this afternoon.View attachment 190431{quoOTE]
> 
> NIcely done. What year? 78? Kind of looks like the Champagne edition. Brown dash??


----------



## vincev (Jan 11, 2015)

NIcely done. What year? 78? Kind of looks like the Champagne edition. Brown dash??


Its a 79.The dash is black.It is pretty decent.The floor is solid and everything works.The body is good.Here is the interior.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 11, 2015)

Are the door panels made from recycled tiedied shirts? Nice lookin' though. Now you're going to have to start going to VW events...which we should start including bicycles in...there must be some sort of connection.


----------



## jkent (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks like some shag carpet interior. Fire it Up and pass it around!!
JKent


----------



## Iverider (Jan 11, 2015)

'ere!


----------



## vincev (Jan 11, 2015)

There is still a Grateful Dead CD in it,lol I am looking to make sure nothing else was left behind.lol


----------



## vincev (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes ,it is shag carpeting.lol


----------



## Iverider (Jan 11, 2015)

CD? You'll find nothing. If it were tapes, you'd likely find a couple spent joints or maybe even some weed in the door panels.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2015)

vincev said:


> Yes ,it is shag carpeting.lol




So are you going to rip out the bench seats and install a flip up bunk bed? Then leave the shag carpet and call it your shag in waggin.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 11, 2015)

My grandma had that same bus just without the pop top


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> My grandma had that same bus just without the pop top




Ahhh, I think Vince's pop top is the roof of the garage behind it. Fits nice on the VW though!  lol


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 11, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Ahhh, I think Vince's pop top is the roof of the garage behind it. Fits nice on the VW though!  lol



Fk me lol... you're right... had to zoom in


----------

